# AIRPLAY (Apple) in your Cruze



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I got this idea from the Mighty Car Mods video that they released on Aug 27 2013'.






This allows you to play your music over a WiFi signal instead of Bluetooth. 
My car does not have Bluetooth so this is a win for the "cheap and simple".
WiFi also does NOT compress music files like Bluetooth Streaming does so you will retain better music quality.









Things you will need are:
Apple Airport Express 2 
USB Car Charger Adapter
3.3V Regulator
USB cable

Soldering iron
solder
screw driver w/small bits
wire strippers
heat shrink tube

Ive already bought a new Airport express off ebay for $60
The 3.3v regulator was $4 (i bought 2 just incase)
The USB Car charger adapter was $1.50 (bought 2 cause it was hella cheap)
USB cable is free i have many laying around

I will prob turn this into a DIY but until i get it installed i will leave it here to discuss.


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)

That looks cool!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just looked at the wiring diagram. Don't bother. This goes through the 3.5mm jack which is absolutely atrocious for music playback. The 3.5mm jack in the Cruze is designed for books on tape, which requires a much smaller frequency range than does music playback.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

obermd said:


> I just looked at the wiring diagram. Don't bother. This goes through the 3.5mm jack which is absolutely atrocious for music playback. The 3.5mm jack in the Cruze is designed for books on tape, which requires a much smaller frequency range than does music playback.


Well that's all I got and have been using since day one. 

Also I already knew it would be using the aux jack. What I was saying is instead of going aftermarket Bluetooth to aux
I'm going Wifi to aux. 
still better


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Basic - T --3.5 to 3.5 -- you might as well just get a 3.5 car stereo cable:smile:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Already do. You need one for the install anyways. 
But to plug in my iPhone5 I have to take off the lower section because the plug doesn't fit. 
Mophie battery case. It came with an adapter, but plugging it in all the time frayed all of the wires on the inside after 1-2 months. 

This is just to make it less of a pain. Lol
It will pair automatically 
And don't have to take off lower section of my phone case.
No fiddling with wires at all.
Anyone I'm the car can use it.
I can move it to another car if I want since its not hard wired in the car.
Not going to degrade the quality of music any more than I'm already use to.

Anyways Bluetooth, radio, aux. will all degrade the quality. 
Regardless the producers already compress the audio files and make them sound like crap also, so CDs made after 1999 are also in that category.







Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

The video was very interesting however it seems like an awful lot of work. No thank you everyone. I'm going to stick with bluetooth streaming my music.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Went a head made my power cable for the unit.















This cable had aluminum foil and braided aluminum for shielding. Just had to carefully trim around them. The power wires are smaller than 22 ga. So I had to be careful.

Used a multimeter and found that red and black are the power and ground. Which they usually are.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Still waiting on parts to get in...

Already got 
USB cable
3.3 regulator
Heat sink 

USB charger will be in today.

And who knows when the **** Express will be in.....
I keep looking on the eBay app and STILL says not shipped.
I've sent out two emails to the seller with no reply yet. Payment has been cleared since the 31st. I can understand if its in the mail somewhere but it hasn't left the store yet. I have to wait till the 12th to even do anything to push the issue. 
If all else fails its covered under payment protection. 
Hate waiting lol 
**End Rant***


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Well that's all I got and have been using since day one.
> 
> Also I already knew it would be using the aux jack. What I was saying is instead of going aftermarket Bluetooth to aux
> I'm going Wifi to aux.
> still better


If you're going to degrade the signal in the 3.5mm aux jack anyway, what does it matter if it's broadcast over wifi or Bluetooth? You could probably save yourself time and money by going with the plug-and-play bluetooth module.

Even though the Bluetoooth will have degraded sound quality, it has got to be better than the 3.5mm aux jack.

The only upside that I can see to the Apple wifi mod would be the option for multiple users to share the connection at the same time, and portability to another vehicle..


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes either way will work.
If I don't like this setup then I can just toss it in my fiancé's car. (Doubt it but its still a option)

I am aware that there are other products that can give me similar results.
This one appealed to me because I get to do something most people will never do in their life. I'm looking do try new things and get experience in different fields. This is still cheaper by $16 also. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

